# Opera port updated to v11.10



## graudeejs (Apr 12, 2011)

www/opera was updated to v11.10 few hours ago

I noticed 2 annoying things:
1) bookmark bar is unusable with my opera skin (Until it's updated and fixed)
2) Thumbnails for some sites look awkward

To solve 2nd, I recommend you:
http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=959702&t=1302637199&page=1#comment9117202


----------



## Beastie (Apr 12, 2011)

It's the *11*.10 release.


----------



## rbelk (Apr 13, 2011)

killasmurf86, thanks for the tip! I just upgraded and the speed dial looked real bad. I like the old speed dial myself. I think Opera has a done fantastic job on version 11 though. I rarely use Chrome or Firefox now. BTW sorry I havn't talked to you lately, a lot of things going on. I will IM you when I get a chance.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 13, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It's the *11*.10 release.



Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 13, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> killasmurf86, thanks for the tip! I just upgraded and the speed dial looked real bad. I like the old speed dial myself.


Look one the bright side, Now speed deal thumbnails can be much bigger, and you can scroll them 




			
				rbelk said:
			
		

> BTW sorry I havn't talked to you lately, a lot of things going on. I will IM you when I get a chance.


No problem


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 14, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> www/opera was updated to v11.10 few hours ago
> 
> I noticed 2 annoying things:
> 1) bookmark bar is unusable with my opera skin (Until it's updated and fixed)



And it's solved already with latest update.
http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=9261

I recommend this skin to everyone using Opera


----------

